# Speed and Motor Skill Drills



## skyeisonfire (Dec 14, 2019)

I wanted to do a video on specifically on my drills for trying to build speed.  They are usually mixed in withm regular training, however, I wanted to do a video specifically showing these.


----------



## Christopher Adamchek (Dec 14, 2019)

mixing slow and quick transitions is a great way to build up speed


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Dec 14, 2019)

If you can throw a punch within 1/5 second, you have speed. It's hard to measure 1/5 second. It may be easier to throw 5 punches within 1 second. Since it's also difficult to measure 1 second, during the ancient time, people used jump up in the air and land back down to time that 1 second. So if you can jump up in the air, throw 5 punches before you feet land back down, that will be one way to measure your punching speed. You can also use 1 forward step to measure that 1 second. For example, 1 step 5 punches.

Some people use the following way to check his/her speed.

You punch and pull back so fast that even yourself won't be able to see your arm/hand but "blurr".


----------



## Buka (Dec 14, 2019)

Sonja, do you do any drills or exercises  for speed using only air punching?


----------



## Martial D (Dec 14, 2019)

Speed without structure is just flash. Looks good, but isn't going to hurt anyone.


----------



## paitingman (Dec 15, 2019)

Speed is looking good. I think structure is also looking decent. Definitely enough power to stun. 

Good looking straight punch as well. 

You seem to have a high center of gravity but you may have some purpose for this. 

I am curious about your second motion.
 I see a lot of hit-pose, hit-hit-hit-pose. But it's way too easy to show a pose to the camera. Hard not to look as well lol.
What sort of hit-and-move drill do you practice? 

Keep up happy training

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## JowGaWolf (Dec 15, 2019)

I won't make any suggestions.   I'll probably just share a video of how I work on speed for my punches.


----------



## skyeisonfire (Dec 15, 2019)

Martial D said:


> Speed without structure is just flash. Looks good, but isn't going to hurt anyone.



Speed is important as well as conditioning the muscles to have both speed and have a strong, solid impact on landing.  Conditioning of the entire body to achieve this is the means to accomplishing this.  I break it up to 3 different points.  1-practice speed drills, 2-practice performing solid/powerful impacts, 3-practice the first 2 in combinations.  

All the things I do in my vids are single components.  Together, they complete a puzzle.  There are blocks, strikes, faints, done spontaneously  and/or  are interchangeable depending on the need.

I'm not sure what you mean by structure.  My intention is not to dance around and chase anyone around if I'm at a point of being angry and show aggression to have to defend myself, I'm not going to stop until one of us is down.


----------



## skyeisonfire (Dec 15, 2019)

Buka said:


> Sonja, do you do any drills or exercises  for speed using only air punching?



I do air strikes and striking light objects like a hanging towel in the shower as well lol

I repeatedly strike solid and hard objects to practice power.


----------



## skyeisonfire (Dec 15, 2019)

paitingman said:


> Speed is looking good. I think structure is also looking decent. Definitely enough power to stun.
> 
> Good looking straight punch as well.
> 
> ...



I have not need to bob around when I do these sort of practices.  They are to focus on those solitary movements and to build the muscle memory.  I'm animated enough based on the opponent's movements.  

My high center of gravity is strictly to reach a higher target.  It kinda goes back to doing my WC drills I guess.  You really don't need to move up or down to do repeating excercises.  A lot of side to side though.  Again, I'm capable of moving around and being animated.  Just not for theses these drills.


----------



## skyeisonfire (Dec 15, 2019)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> If you can throw a punch within 1/5 second, you have speed. It's hard to measure 1/5 second. It may be easier to throw 5 punches within 1 second. Since it's also difficult to measure 1 second, during the ancient time, people used jump up in the air and land back down to time that 1 second. So if you can jump up in the air, throw 5 punches before you feet land back down, that will be one way to measure your punching speed. You can also use 1 forward step to measure that 1 second. For example, 1 step 5 punches.
> 
> Some people use the following way to check his/her speed.
> 
> You punch and pull back so fast that even yourself won't be able to see your arm/hand but "blurr".



I get enough caffeine or adrenaline in me, I'm a roadrunner.


----------



## skyeisonfire (Dec 15, 2019)

Striking a moving target, anytime, any angle, and to be able change direction, redirect, change fists based on the opponent's movement is my goal.  Being spontaneous and formless as well while being able to strike fast and hard is the other element.  I have no need to build a permanent structure if it hinders that.  I'm also not claiming that I'm an expert or some kind of master.... however, my training is specific to me based off what I've learned in the traditional sense.  I'm constantly experimenting and trying new things.  If it looks as I'm posing, it's not.  It pausing to a stop so I can repeat another action.  The rest is editing for a video.   I guess that what you guys are talking about.

I believe in myself in that if I have to strike someone, it will not be weak in my defense.  I do however, understand my weaknesses and know what improvements I will be working on.  That's why these videos are important to me.  It helps me see what I like and don't like.  

Thanks for all everyone's advice or "critique"  I'm not expecting anyone to understand my method of training nor follow it.  It is tailored to me and my journey and exploration.


----------



## skyeisonfire (Dec 15, 2019)

[QUOTE="
I see a lot of hit-pose, hit-hit-hit-pose. But it's way too easy to show a pose to the camera. Hard not to look as well lol.
[/QUOTE]

I often don't look directly at the target because I'm looking at it perifially so I'm not focusing to much at one point.  It just works well for me because my reflexes seem to be quicker that way.  I guess you can blame chi-soa for that 

Hit-pose is because it's a repeat excercise.

In reality.  If I'm striking, I'm not going to hit-pose.  I'm going to hit, hit, hit, hit, hit.  There is no pose.


----------



## skyeisonfire (Dec 15, 2019)

JowGaWolf said:


> I won't make any suggestions.   I'll probably just share a video of how I work on speed for my punches.



Go for it.  I'm sure there will be lots to debate.


----------



## pdg (Dec 16, 2019)

skyeisonfire said:


> Striking a moving target, anytime, any angle, and to be able change direction, redirect, change fists based on the opponent's movement is my goal.



Get or make one of these:




 

The band goes on your head and you punch the ball, which is attached by elastic.

You get a moving target, you also get something flying at your head.

They're properly entertaining to use, and as long as you put a bit of effort in (and are prepared to get smacked in the face) they're a surprisingly good and useful workout


----------



## skyeisonfire (Dec 16, 2019)

pdg said:


> Get or make one of these:
> 
> View attachment 22617
> 
> ...



Haha!  Seen those, but no.....

I do however, play catch the tennis ball aimed at my face


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Dec 16, 2019)

If you have training partner, you can test your punching speed this way:

- Both you and your opponent have right side forward with hands drop next to your knees.
- You use right hand to punch your opponent's left back shoulder.
- If you can punch on your opponent's left back shoulder before your opponent can use right arm to block your punch, you have speed.


----------



## skyeisonfire (Dec 16, 2019)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> If you have training partner, you can test your punching speed this way:
> 
> - Both you and your opponent have right side forward with hands drop next to your knees.
> - You use right hand to punch your opponent's left back shoulder.
> - If you can punch on your opponent's left back shoulder before your opponent can use right arm to block your punch, you have speed.




Haha, people I know are afraid of pain.  All attempts to practice with anyone results in a "no thanks". 

Anyways.. they are just drills.  Excercises done in isolation.  Not meant to be a test of anything.  Most of my drills are done in a boring and repeated manner.  Just like going to the gym and lifting weights. 

People take these videos and over analyze them then try to add their own spin on it.  I'm not asking for that.  I'm just showing the darn video is all.


----------



## pdg (Dec 16, 2019)

skyeisonfire said:


> Haha, people I know are afraid of pain.  All attempts to practice with anyone results in a "no thanks".
> 
> Anyways.. they are just drills.  Excercises done in isolation.  Not meant to be a test of anything.  Most of my drills are done in a boring and repeated manner.  Just like going to the gym and lifting weights.
> 
> People take these videos and over analyze them then try to add their own spin on it.  I'm not asking for that.  I'm just showing the darn video is all.



I certainly didn't over analyse your video, I'd be hard pushed to do so having not actually watched it...

I just saw about speed and reflex and tbh that's what the bouncy ball really helps develop.


----------



## skyeisonfire (Dec 16, 2019)

pdg said:


> I certainly didn't over analyse your video, I'd be hard pushed to do so having not actually watched it...
> 
> I just saw about speed and reflex and tbh that's what the bouncy ball really helps develop.



Lol.  Ok.  It Looks like an interesting idea but I'm not into it.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Dec 16, 2019)

skyeisonfire said:


> People take these videos and over analyze them then try to add their own spin on it.  I'm not asking for that.  I'm just showing the darn video is all.


So you put up a video, but you don't want people to comment on it.

What is your purpose to put up your video then?


----------



## skyeisonfire (Dec 16, 2019)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> So you put up a video, but you don't want people to comment on it.
> 
> What is your purpose to put up your video then?



I share it for entertainment.  It's more for my own analysis.  I do a two hour workout in all each video. So, there is much more footage that I scrutinize on my own.  I used to not post videos before my YouTube.  It was strictly a tool for me to see the things my teacher would point out.   I just do a "highlight" to share nowadays.  Nothing more.

I understand this is a forum for discussion.  But I'll ask if I have questions.  I'm posting my videos in the members in motion category to show my highlights so anyone can take away their own ideas.  Not forcing my own views on anyone   if it's not something you like, then move on.  If you do, then good for you.  I don't expect props from anyone here or anywhere.  In the end, I'm customizing my own training regimen for me alone.  I spend a lot of time watching others more than anyone knows.  I practice many other things I don't post.  Some things I will keep to myself.  

If you guys don't want to see my content anymore then the moderators can ban me or let me know to stop.  Otherwise, ill keep posting and sharing whether its good or crazy.


----------



## Martial D (Dec 16, 2019)

skyeisonfire said:


> Speed is important as well as conditioning the muscles to have both speed and have a strong, solid impact on landing.  Conditioning of the entire body to achieve this is the means to accomplishing this.  I break it up to 3 different points.  1-practice speed drills, 2-practice performing solid/powerful impacts, 3-practice the first 2 in combinations.
> 
> All the things I do in my vids are single components.  Together, they complete a puzzle.  There are blocks, strikes, faints, done spontaneously  and/or  are interchangeable depending on the need.
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean by structure.  My intention is not to dance around and chase anyone around if I'm at a point of being angry and show aggression to have to defend myself, I'm not going to stop until one of us is down.


I mean these are arm strikes. If you engage your body you can get real power. Practicing arm flicks isn't really building speed unless you also intend to strike that way in practice.


----------



## paitingman (Dec 16, 2019)

@skyeisonfire Are questions okay? I only have questions 

Dig the dummy btw

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## skyeisonfire (Dec 16, 2019)

Martial D said:


> I mean these are arm strikes. If you engage your body you can get real power. Practicing arm flicks isn't really building speed unless you also intend to strike that way in practice.



Practicing motor skills in this drill.  Practicing for speed and power..I do both.  I combine them.  It's all a matter when to apply either.  Your mond/body will recruit different muscle fibers if you train them to be utilized.  Training for one over the other is a big disadvantage.  That's all I have to say.


----------



## skyeisonfire (Dec 16, 2019)

Sure


paitingman said:


> @skyeisonfire Are questions okay? I only have questions
> 
> Dig the dummy btw
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk



Sure, fire away.  

Btw, here's the video for that


----------



## Headhunter (Dec 16, 2019)

skyeisonfire said:


> I share it for entertainment.  It's more for my own analysis.  I do a two hour workout in all each video. So, there is much more footage that I scrutinize on my own.  I used to not post videos before my YouTube.  It was strictly a tool for me to see the things my teacher would point out.   I just do a "highlight" to share nowadays.  Nothing more.
> 
> I understand this is a forum for discussion.  But I'll ask if I have questions.  I'm posting my videos in the members in motion category to show my highlights so anyone can take away their own ideas.  Not forcing my own views on anyone   if it's not something you like, then move on.  If you do, then good for you.  I don't expect props from anyone here or anywhere.  In the end, I'm customizing my own training regimen for me alone.  I spend a lot of time watching others more than anyone knows.  I practice many other things I don't post.  Some things I will keep to myself.
> 
> If you guys don't want to see my content anymore then the moderators can ban me or let me know to stop.  Otherwise, ill keep posting and sharing whether its good or crazy.


Lol no ones telling you not to. But this is the Internet. You post a video you're going to get opinions and comments and criticism if you can't take the criticism then don't post. I wouldn't because I don't need all that but if you do then you need to learn to just accept it. Maybe you can even learn something. There's a lot of different perspectives and lot of stuff you don't know so why not listen to other people? No one here is being rude to you people are just sharing their opinions. That's what this forum is for. If you want to use it for your own self analysation and nothing else and don't want anyone to say anything then why even upload? Again I'm not telling you not to you do what you want but people will continue to share opinions as long as you continue to post. That's the internet for you


----------



## skyeisonfire (Dec 16, 2019)

Headhunter said:


> Lol no ones telling you not to. But this is the Internet. You post a video you're going to get opinions and comments and criticism if you can't take the criticism then don't post. I wouldn't because I don't need all that but if you do then you need to learn to just accept it. Maybe you can even learn something. There's a lot of different perspectives and lot of stuff you don't know so why not listen to other people? No one here is being rude to you people are just sharing their opinions. That's what this forum is for. If you want to use it for your own self analysation and nothing else and don't want anyone to say anything then why even upload? Again I'm not telling you not to you do what you want but people will continue to share opinions as long as you continue to post. That's the internet for you



Correct.


----------



## pdg (Dec 16, 2019)

skyeisonfire said:


> I understand this is a forum for discussion. But I'll ask if I have questions



As above, that's not really how forums work.

You post something, it gets discussed.

If the discussion is something you're not willing to live with but still want to publish videos, then just publish them on YouTube and turn off comments.

Alternatively, keep posting the videos here but don't reply to comments. Not the way to get popular enough to enable video monetisation, but an option...


----------



## skyeisonfire (Dec 16, 2019)

It's all good.  I'm not worried about monetization anymore any ways.  My focus is now is pure fitness training and how it applies to MA.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Dec 16, 2019)

pdg said:


> that's not really how forums work. You post something, it gets discussed....





Kung Fu Wang said:


> I once made myself a fool by given comment. The OP responds as, "This thread is for information only. Your opponent is not important here."


Agree with you 100% there. I don't believe this can happen again. But history has just repeated.

When Xue Sheng was still here, sometime he put up a clip without any word. I always asked, "What's your purpose to start this thread?" May be from now on, we should always ask, "Is this another information only thread?", This way we may all save some of our valuable typing time.

If a new thread doesn't have:

- What's your opinion on this?
- Your thought?
- Any comment?
- ...

May be we should just treat that thread as "information only" thread.


----------



## paitingman (Dec 16, 2019)

pdg said:


> Get or make one of these:
> 
> View attachment 22617
> 
> ...


Been using one of these since about 2012 and love it. 
Definitely noticable difference in my punching accuracy and fluency when I first started using it. 
Still use it often just to loosen up and keep sharp. 

However the most noticable difference is I'm seriously much better at catching things lol. Good throw, bad throw. Doesn't matter haha. I am much more confident when people throw me things 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## paitingman (Dec 16, 2019)

skyeisonfire said:


> Practicing motor skills in this drill.  Practicing for speed and power..I do both.  I combine them.  It's all a matter when to apply either.  Your mond/body will recruit different muscle fibers if you train them to be utilized.  Training for one over the other is a big disadvantage.  That's all I have to say.


Any specific muscle groups and fibers you can elaborate on? 

Also do you have any other training targets/dummies? 
This one looks great for hitting from the front, but can you use it comfortable enough from an angle? 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## JowGaWolf (Dec 16, 2019)

skyeisonfire said:


> Go for it.  I'm sure there will be lots to debate.


Lol

Nah that never happens to me. lol


----------



## JowGaWolf (Dec 16, 2019)

skyeisonfire said:


> Haha!  Seen those, but no.....
> 
> I do however, play catch the tennis ball aimed at my face


Based on how you punch, I don't think it's possible to use that thing.   I know for the types of punches that I do, that would be a waste of time for me.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Dec 16, 2019)

skyeisonfire said:


> People take these videos and over analyze them then try to add their own spin on it. I'm not asking for that. I'm just showing the darn video is all.


  You are doing well and holding your own.  It comes with the territory of posting videos. It's a good thing especially if you are looking to attract eyeballs.  

It's better to have people comment than not comment, no matter where the conversation may lead.  Sometimes it's a nightmare, but even then they didn't have to comment.  There are a lot of videos that are ignored,.  When people comment it usually means you have stirred enough interest to make them want to say something lol.

Your punches are definitely faster than mine.  In my age I tend to focus more timing vs trying toe beat someone to the punch.   I probably focused more on fast foot work than anything else in terms of speed  I do train speed but  not so much specifically with the focus of punching fast.  I have 4 exercises that I used to do, to train fast punches.   It's a good opportunity for me to take a video of how fast I punch now so I can compare it with how fast I punch after the training.


----------



## paitingman (Dec 16, 2019)

JowGaWolf said:


> Based on how you punch, I don't think it's possible to use that thing.   I know for the types of punches that I do, that would be a waste of time for me.


I thought the same way. 
My punching technique is often not at all like the one I use when training with the elastic ball. 
But just training my baseline skill level of tracking  a fast moving target with difficult visibility has been useful. 
Even with no ball or different punching technique, I am aware where the target is and where my hand and body are for accurate strike. 

I recommend anyone have fun with any exercise like this for just good hand training and eye training. Exercises like in @skyeisonfire video as well. 
They are similar to me because they develop strong, hand skill and dexterity. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## skyeisonfire (Dec 16, 2019)

paitingman said:


> Any specific muscle groups and fibers you can elaborate on?
> 
> Also do you have any training target/dummy?
> This one looks great for hitting from the front, but can you use it comfortable enough from an angle?
> ...



This target dummy is for frontal drills as seen in my drill videos.  No, it's not for side attacks.  

I'm going to start building a full workout station that will support a 100 lb. Bag.  I'll be spending a lot of time on that.  The workout station will include all that I will need for my physical conditioning.  I will also have a dumbell, barbell set with weights.  

As far as muscle groups and training, any push and pull, core work and full body compound movements.  Lots of isometric and negative weighted holds.  Combine that with hand/foot conditioning, coordination drills, speed drills, power striking, short and long range, and  that with combination drills of all your strikes.  It's more a whole structure of training than isolated training.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Dec 16, 2019)

skyeisonfire said:


> I'm going to start building a full workout station that will support a 100 lb. Bag.


  This is going to be my new workout station lol





I think I can get away with 3 posts.

Edit:  Maybe 5 lol


----------



## skyeisonfire (Dec 16, 2019)

JowGaWolf said:


> This is going to be my new workout station lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol. I used to have 4 doorways connected to a point that separated 4 rooms.  I stood in the middle and did all sorts of kicks on all the frames (with soft rubber  soled shoes) that included front, side, rear kicks as well combined them with blocking kicks.  It was quite a workout.  Been wanting to do a four post stepup for that and punching.  Maybe one day.  I don't have the room nor a yard.  The things I could do if I only had a yard. Lol


----------



## JowGaWolf (Dec 16, 2019)

skyeisonfire said:


> I don't have the room nor a yard.


  I have both, but I would like to have something that's mobile and something I can break down and transport, Unfortunately, I don't know how to provide the support for something like that.  I need some engineer friends,


----------

